# Cotton bacon v2 vs cotton bacon prime



## Dreadside (17/8/18)

I use cb2 exclusively and have tried cb prime but don't like it I get a strange papper tast off it, tride with the same dripper and the same juice and did not forget the cotton break in but still the same, been thinking of trying the ti fiber cotton but don't want to waste my money and is't more hype than actual vape quality?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (18/8/18)

i'm with you, benched my bag of Prime long ago, bottom drawer

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (18/8/18)

I can assure you the tfc is not just hype. Been using it for more than a month now and only get good results every time. Really worth the extra R40.

Alternatively the Octocotton available from Vape King for R60 is also not bad at all. Bit of a break in but right up there with the CB's.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## jm10 (18/8/18)

Titanium fiber cotton is super easy to work with and haven’t really gotten any cotton taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/18)

I have used
Cotton Candy = Not for me had a strange taste.
CB V 2 = Great Cotton
CB Prime = Leaking on Siren 2 for some strange reason not in use anymore.Funny taste.

But the winner is


Believe me there is no hype to Titanium
Fiber Cotton this stuff is gold.Easy to wick, lasts longer , no crappy taste, and for me it brings out the flavour in your juice.Give it a shot you will never look back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/8/18)

Always used CB2. Then bought both Prime and TFC. I started using the TFC and realy enjoys it - especially the ease of use. I have not opened to use Prime yet. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (18/8/18)

I have had and still do get great results with CB Prime. Just got a tin of TFC so difficult to give thoughts as yet but all I can say is that you feel like snuggling in the tin with it, so soft and cuddly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (18/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> I have had and still do get great results with CB Prime. Just got a tin of TFC so difficult to give thoughts as yet but all I can say is that you feel like snuggling in the tin with it, so soft and cuddly


Eisch! Do we need to be worried @Bulldog ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (18/8/18)

Not yet @Raindance  but with all the love on this forum I am turning into a real softy 
I used to belong to a RC aircraft forum, man you had to be tough to survive there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/18)

my bag of prime is in the back of the cupboard somewhere. I also get an off taste from it. 

Back to CBV2 and all is good in the world again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dreadside (18/8/18)

Glad it's not just me! I'll be buying some titanium fiber and give it a go. Thanks for the reply's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> I use cb2 exclusively and have tried cb prime but don't like it I get a strange papper tast off it, tride with the same dripper and the same juice and did not forget the cotton break in but still the same, been thinking of trying the ti fiber cotton but don't want to waste my money and is't more hype than actual vape quality?



Thanks for the question and thread @Dreadside 

I use CB2 for my tobaccoes and richer juices.
I use Rayon and Royal Wicks for my fruity menthols and they work great.

Am happy with the CB2. Havent tried Prime.

I want to try the Titanium Fiber Cotton but havent yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela (18/8/18)

On a bag of Prime and to be honest I don't hate it. Just prefer V2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Neal (18/8/18)

Have to concur with some of the guys here, much prefer V2 to prime, especially in my drippers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (21/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> I use cb2 exclusively and have tried cb prime but don't like it I get a strange papper tast off it, tride with the same dripper and the same juice and did not forget the cotton break in but still the same, been thinking of trying the ti fiber cotton but don't want to waste my money and is't more hype than actual vape quality?


Prime has a break in period longer than the norm, other than that, it is fantastic cotton. It saturates faster than anything else, and it lasts much longer than VB2. Give a fair shot you might be surprised.
But - and this is for everyone - I will be at Vapecon on Sunday. I will gladly take everyone's discarded pack of Prime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Vilaishima (21/8/18)

I have not yet used any of the Cotton Bacon but I am currently using Mr Fluff - a cotton/rayon blend. It is very easy to wick with and I have not yet had any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (21/8/18)

I totally agree with @Steyn777 that CBP is the boss for wicking. For this reason it's my cotton of choice for squonks as you can take a hit almost instantly after squeezing. I also use it in the Titan (0.1ohm at 130w+, cotton goes from saturated to dry in 0.3 seconds) where it's also a winner. 
That being said, because of the longer break in I tend to stick to V2 in lower power builds like the siren2 and Dvarw because Prime in these tanks takes ages to break in and get the full flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/18)

Interesting thread this.







I have been using Cotton Candy Collection for a while now (bought a few on special) and I'm not sure what to make of it. Anyone have any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

How strange.

Everyone's complaining about CB Prime having a funny taste. Not me, I love it big time.

Have tested Cb V2 and it gives me a funny taste. Streaky Cotton as well as UD cotton and Octocotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (21/8/18)

Streaky for the Win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

Adephi said:


> Alternatively the Octocotton available from Vape King for R60 is also not bad at all. Bit of a break in but right up there with the CB's.



I have to agree. When I first got it, I compared the texture feel to Cb V2 - it was much more silky. Reminded me of Cb prime, which has a silky feel.

Currently I'm using OctoCotton and to be honest, I've never seen a wick last more than one day but this gave me 2-3 days before rewicking my RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (21/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Interesting thread this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some of this that I still use. Suits my needs well!

In saying that I've never really noticed much of a difference in cottons. There was a big step a few years ago when our options were Rayon or Jap Cotton, but the plethora of products that followed shortly or seemed to cover my needs adequately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Prime has a break in period longer than the norm, other than that, it is fantastic cotton. It saturates faster than anything else, and it lasts much longer than VB2. Give a fair shot you might be surprised.
> But - and this is for everyone - I will be at Vapecon on Sunday. I will gladly take everyone's discarded pack of Prime.


Share some with me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (21/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have to agree. When I first got it, I compared the texture feel to Cb V2 - it was much more silky. Reminded me of Cb prime, which has a silky feel.
> 
> Currently I'm using OctoCotton and to be honest, I've never seen a wick last more than one day but this gave me 2-3 days before rewicking my RDA.



You will be blown away by TFC. 5 days for me. And the reason I rewick is because the coil is gunked. I'm sure tfc can go more than a week of heavy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (21/8/18)

A mate of mine just buys a bag of cotton from dischem for R20 bucks

He swears by it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

Adephi said:


> You will be blown away by TFC. 5 days for me. And the reason I rewick is because the coil is gunked. I'm sure tfc can go more than a week of heavy vaping.



My adv is the peppermint crisp chocolate bar clone - a coil gunker of note and I mainly stick to my rda. Used to rewick every 24 hours. Now it's 2 to 3 days.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/8/18)

The only issue I have with bacon prime is that it dont last long.
I rewick everyday, but theres no doubt it wicks like a beast and flavour is on point.


----------



## Steyn777 (21/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Share some with me. Lol


Of course I will.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (21/8/18)

I also re-wick daily @Bear_Vapes I find if I get lazy and go into the second day, at about midday I start swearing at myself for not re-wicking the night before, the spitting, popping and crackling drives me crazy . But I vape between 30 to 40ml's a day.
I don't think the question should be how often do you re-wick but rather after how many ml's do you re-wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> I also re-wick daily @Bear_Vapes I find if I get lazy and go into the second day, at about midday I start swearing at myself for not re-wicking the night before, the spitting, popping and crackling drives me crazy . But I vape between 30 to 40ml's a day.
> I don't think the question should be how often do you re-wick but rather after how many ml's do you re-wick.


Hahaha thats true I also get lazy to rewick and end up with the crackling and spitting. I vape about 20 - 25ml per day.
I cant get over the wicking tho, its over quick dry hits are non existent cause of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside (21/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> A mate of mine just buys a bag of cotton from dischem for R20 bucks
> 
> He swears by it


Tried it and never again!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kev mac (21/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> I use cb2 exclusively and have tried cb prime but don't like it I get a strange papper tast off it, tride with the same dripper and the same juice and did not forget the cotton break in but still the same, been thinking of trying the ti fiber cotton but don't want to waste my money and is't more hype than actual vape quality?


I've been using Cotton Bacon(V1 and 2) for a good long while and it does the job for me quite well .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (21/8/18)

Personally I still prefer my V2 over my Prime...
Prime seems too coarse for me

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

Please send me and @Steyn777 all your Prime. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

Got Prime at VC and I hate the taste of it 

Two sealed bags and one bag opened with 1 cotton removed now back in the cupboard.


Back to V2

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anvil (31/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Got Prime at VC and I hate the taste of it
> 
> Two sealed bags and one bag opened with 1 cotton removed now back in the cupboard.
> 
> ...


Does the taste stay around for long? I ask because I also get it, but it goes away fairly quickly, maybe 3-4 hits and it's gone. Also not a major fan of it, but prime in a squonk works really well so I've learnt to live with it for a few hits.


----------



## JurgensSt (31/8/18)

Taste in my RDA'S stayed even after leaving it for a day while i used other devices that had V2 cotton in.


----------



## Anvil (31/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Taste in my RDA'S stayed even after leaving it for a day while i used other devices that had V2 cotton in.


That is odd. When you say you left it for a day, do you mean you just wicked it then left it without vaping it? Like I say, in my squonker (Dead Rabbit SQ) it normally goes away after a few hits, but it doesn't go away on it's own, it needs a few good hits. Pity this is happening because this cotton is actually really good imho, it wicks like a beast. Hope you come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/8/18)

Anvil said:


> That is odd. When you say you left it for a day, do you mean you just wicked it then left it without vaping it? Like I say, in my squonker (Dead Rabbit SQ) it normally goes away after a few hits, but it doesn't go away on it's own, it needs a few good hits. Pity this is happening because this cotton is actually really good imho, it wicks like a beast. Hope you come right.



Wicked and vaped it a couple of times. Filled up the juice port and left it.Tried again and still not happy.

Owell I'm having a bad week with wicking ......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (31/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> A mate of mine just buys a bag of cotton from dischem for R20 bucks
> 
> He swears by it



wellness warehouse sells organic cotton pleat 100g for R24.50 

https://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/shop/beauty/face-care/cleaners-toners-washes/organic-cotton-pleat1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/8/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## phanatik (31/8/18)

So the Prime wicks like crazy.
I do get more of a cottony taste during the breaking period than with v2, but i simply juicy it up, pulse the mod a few times and juice the wick again before putting my atty together. That's all it takes for me.
I like to stuff my coils tightly and fluff out the tails quite a bit. I find that with the prime, the cotton breaks at times when pulling it through the coil. If you pack it too loosely, however, you get spitback like crazy..
All in all, not as easy to wick as V2, but the wicking speed is awesome. I even tested it by wicking my coils in my athena and not wetting/priming the coils. I just squonked twice in total and the wick and coils were saturated completely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (2/9/18)

I know the thread Title is CB V2 or Prime but TFC is not only the wicking material of choice but the preferred nesting material for the yellow weaver 



I put the remains of my wicking session down and was gone in minutes. Tried to get a pic but the bugger was to quick.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (2/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> I know the thread Title is CB V2 or Prime but TFC is not only the wicking material of choice but the preferred nesting material for the yellow weaver
> View attachment 144178
> View attachment 144179
> 
> I put the remains of my wicking session down and was gone in minutes. Tried to get a pic but the bugger was to quick.


nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/9/18)

Curse this thread 

Rewicked with prime after reading it and the for the first time its had a funny taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/18)

TFC for the WIN!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (2/9/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Curse this thread
> 
> Rewicked with prime after reading it and the for the first time its had a funny taste


Agree, same thing happened to me as well.


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Curse this thread
> 
> Rewicked with prime after reading it and the for the first time its had a funny taste


----------



## JurgensSt (3/9/18)

The Bacon curse has struck again

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wimmas (17/9/18)

I went from cotton bacon v2 to prime for a while, back to cotton bacon v2 and then I tried prime again tonight. My thoughts:

It feels like v2 has no break in, where as the first few hits is rough with prime. I cough with prime as the flavour feels sharp, but it settles quickly - within less than a tank.

Prime lasts longer for me, and I must say the flavour is also better on prime. It's like prime accommodates more flavors. As an example, Mr Hardwicks Animalz tastes better with prime than with bacon v2 in the same tank with the same build.

Having had both over the last year, I prefer prime. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GuntherHubner117 (10/10/18)

I have v2 and prime the prime absorbs about 33% faster juice according to them Haha... what I can say is use v2 for drippers and use prime for rta, single coil rta, sqounk you can even still use it in a normal dripper if you want haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

